# Ricketts Sat 26/8



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

An afternoon bash at Ricketts in variable winds to 10 knots may put to rest last weekends bumps'n'lumps. The tide is on an afternoon rise, and the Beau Yacht Club at 1.00pm seems pretty civilised sort of yak fishing. All paddlers/yak testers welcome


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll be on the water at 2.00 though.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I am really keen for this trip, but I'm still in recovery mode after having had the flu and been off work most of this week. I'll have to play it by ear :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

As much as I'd love to, the whips is cracking and there's plenty of work for me to do in the coming weekends. :? But on the bright side I am seriously due for a rdo / sicky so I'll grab a copy of your roster for next month Poddy! 

Perhaps there may be a few other sick mangoes about on the given day too??? The IT world may not be happy on the day but who cares so long as we get amongst some good fish. 

Grant I'll try and get those plastics 2 ya via Poddy if i get the chance.
:wink:

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Phillip, I'm going to give city side of the Yacht Club a look in first...but will mosey back along past the Beau Surf Club if it's not happening.

Squid's, look after yaself mate..sounds like a nasty dose ya copped.

Milt, no worries I'll swing by (Perception owners find saying this very amusing :roll: ) at some stage and pick em up/drop off a roster.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

See you and anyone else coming along on the water.

Jason, hope you make it - keep well
Philip


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't make it guys.
Next time?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Would love to join in but cant make it. Good luck guys.

Cheers

Scott


----------

